# Canvas auf View in Eclipse PlugIn



## dllb (15. Jul 2010)

Tag zusammen,
bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling was die PlugIn Programmierung angeht.
Habe die letzten Tage versucht so eine Art "MS Paint" als PlugIn für Eclipse zu erzeugen.
Hab mich da auch schon mit diversen Beispielen aus EMF und GEF auseinander gesetzt, aber leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen ein Panel mit beispielsweise einem Canvas drauf in die View zu adden.
Alles was ich an Beispielen und Tutorials finden konnte bezog sich auf das Modell-View-Controll, was ich in meinem Fall allerdings gar nicht brauche.

Falls mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann und entweder ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen kann oder mir die vermutlich wenigen Zeilen posten könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2010)

*verschoben nach Platformprogrammierung*
Für grafische Editoren gibt es viele Möglichkeiten:
GEF, GMF, Zest, Graphiti. Wenn du allerdings tatsächlich ein Canvas willst und dich selbst um Eventhandling und der gleichen kümmern willst: Was genau hat denn nicht funktioniert?


----------



## dllb (16. Jul 2010)

wow, das ging ja schnell.

Also ich hab das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wo genau ich mein selbst erstelltes Panel auf die View adden muss.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2010)

in createPartControl


----------

